# Romanian bacon?



## bill ace 350 (Oct 4, 2020)

Have a friend from Romania that helps take care of my mother.

She said when she first came to America,  she was surprised to find the bacon ssf sliced,  but not cooked.

She said Romanian bacon looked exactly like our "regular" bacon, but it had to be sliced but was ready to eat.

Anyone have any Romanian bacon recipes?

Thanks


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2020)

Never heard of Romanian bacon. But it got my curiosity going so off the google I went....found this:
https://moodsandcravings.com/how-to-make-romanian-smoked-meat/

If I'm reading it right, romanian bacon is _slănină_ ....


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 4, 2020)

Does Romanian bacon have any particular signature spices?

If you hot smoke regular bacon to >150°,  it's technically fully cooked.   I like to lightly fry to improve the fat, but it's okay to eat as is. Here is some with a light fry...


----------

